# Samsung SM951 NVMe 256 GB Win 7 installieren nicht möglich



## Antik20 (28. Dezember 2015)

*Samsung SM951 NVMe 256 GB Win 7 installieren nicht möglich*

Hallo Community

erstmal mein System:
I7 5820K
MSI X99S Gaming 7
Gigabyte R9 290 OC
4x4 GB DDR4-2400 Crucial RAM
Mehrere Festplatten
Samsung 830 SSD 256 GB
Samsung SM951 M.2 NVMe SSD 256GB

Windows 7 Pro x64 SP1


ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Samsung M.2 SSD SM951 NVMe mit 256 GB zugelegt.

Als ich dann Windows 7 installieren wollte,  bin ich auf 2 Probleme gestoßen.

1. Die SSD wird vom installer nicht erkannt.

Erstmal habe ich ein bisschen rumgesucht und folgendes gemacht:
Samsung M.2 950 Pro  NVMe Treiber installiert (Ich weis, ist der falsche. funktioniert aber wahrscheinlich weil es nur der NVMe Treiber ist)
BIOS Update meines Mainboards auf die neueste Version
Firmware Update geprüft (keines verfügbar)
Mein aktuelles Windows System geklont (Von Samsung SSD 830 256 GB per Acronis True Image) und von der neuen SSD gebootet

So damit ist schonmal gesichert, dass mein Mainboard fähig ist, von dieser SSD zu booten.


Der 950 Treiber ist leider nur ein Installer, sodass ich den Treiber daraus nicht extrahieren kann.

nach langem suchen bin ich in einem englischen Forum auf diesen Treiber gestoßen https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=...Id=5014229B9E752333!30939&action=defaultclick


Mit diesem Treiber erkennt der Windows Installer die SM951 SSD und ich kann Partitionen erstellen.

2. Jetzt ist das Problem, der Installer kann keine Systempartition erstellen.

Den Windows Installer habe ich mittels Rufus auf einen USB Stick aus einer ISO kopiert (Sandisk Cruzer Extreme 64 GB), natürlich an einem USB2 Anschluss


ich habe natürlich mehrere Einstellungskombinationen in Rufus probiert, und auch mal alle Festplatten beim installieren abgesteckt, hilft alles nix.

Die SSD wird übrigens mit der vollen geschwindigkeit angebunden (2280 mb/s), hier werden also wirklich die 4x PCIe 3.0 Lanes verwendet.

Mir fällt einfach nix mehr ein. Im Notfall installiere ich Windows 8.1 drauf und bau es optisch wieder auf Windows 7 um (Habe ich schonmal gemacht, aber Windows 7 wäre mir lieber). Windows 10 ist für mich keine Option, viele ältere Spiele laufen darauf nicht, Erfahrungsberichte von Zockerkollegen sagen nur negatives, ich warte damit, bis Windows 7 keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr bekommt(2022).


----------



## Hamsteln (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Samsung SM951 NVMe 256 GB Win 7 installieren nicht möglich*

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mal mit einer Intel NVME SSD bei nem Kundenrechner. Klingt jetzt banal, aber probiere mal  bitte, Windows von DVD zu installieren. Keine Ahnung wieso, aber vom Stick habe ich Windows 7  auch nicht installiert bekommen, obwohl die SSD erkannt wurde (mit Treiber) und es sonst überall funktioniert hat. Von DVD ging es dann komischerweise


----------



## Quat (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Samsung SM951 NVMe 256 GB Win 7 installieren nicht möglich*

Win7 vom Stick installieren, da ist der UEFI Loader standartmäßig nicht mit drauf.
Auf der DVD aber schon.

Bei der Installation, nach der Treiberinstallation Shift+F10 drücken.
Mit Diskpart erstellst du die nötigen Partitionen einfach selbst, vergiss die GPT für den EFI Loader nicht.


----------



## Antik20 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Samsung SM951 NVMe 256 GB Win 7 installieren nicht möglich*

traurig, dass wir immer noch nicht so weit sind die DVD zu verbannen -_- ich geh dann mal in Laden und kauf mir Rohlinge (Man hab ich das lange nicht mehr gemacht ) und suche nen DVD Laufwerk raus, müsste hier noch irgendwo was rumliegen haben ^^

Wie erstelle ich denn eine Systempartition?   reicht es einfach 1x 100mb und eine mit dem Rest zu erstellen wie bei meiner aktuellen SSD? Den shift + f10 Trick kannte ich bis dato noch nicht wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Antik20 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Samsung SM951 NVMe 256 GB Win 7 installieren nicht möglich*

Quat du hast mich auf eine Idee gebracht. Ich habe den EFI Bootloader von mein em laufenden Windows 7 auf den Stick kopiert, jetzt hat alles wunderbar geklappt, vielen Dank

C:\Windows\Boot\Efi\bootmgfw.efi -> <Stick>\Efi\Boot\BOOTX64.efi


----------



## Quat (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Samsung SM951 NVMe 256 GB Win 7 installieren nicht möglich*

Verbannen der DVD, da geb ich dir Recht, wer brennt denn Heut noch! Nur, W7Sp1 ist ja nun auch nicht erst seit Gestern draußen.
Wenn du'n Image haßt, kannst du den efi loader auch mit auf den Stick packen.

Edit: Ah sehr schön, das meinte ich.


----------



## 666mille (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Samsung SM951 NVMe 256 GB Win 7 installieren nicht möglich*

Hi,
da Win7 nativ kein NVMe unterstützt mußt Du bei Deinem Win7 Installationmedium ein Microsoft Hotfix integrieren (Windows6.1-KB2990941-v3-x64.msu).
Oder guck mal hier https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2990941.
Erhoff Dir allerdings nicht so viel von der SSD. Da die meisten Anwendungen mit einer Queue Tiefe <10 arbeiten ist sie so schnell wie jede andere SSD. Aber beim Kopieren und Dateien entpacken ist sie Sau-Schnell!!!
Grüße


----------



## toto1988 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Samsung SM951 NVMe 256 GB Win 7 installieren nicht möglich*

Servus Antik20,

da ich das Gleiche Problem wie du hatte, habe ich eine Anleitung verfasst wie man die notwendigen Treiber usw. in die Windows 7 Installation integriert. Damit wird die NVMe SSD sauber im Windows 7 Installer erkannt.

https://www.tobias-hartmann.net/2016/04/anleitung-windows7-pcie-nvm-ssd-installieren/

Grüße
toto1988


----------



## Knogle (15. April 2016)

*AW: Samsung SM951 NVMe 256 GB Win 7 installieren nicht möglich*

Ich habe auch ein Tutorial dazu verfasst, findest du direkt hier im Forum  Da brauchst du noch nichtmal neu installieren


----------



## Antik20 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Samsung SM951 NVMe 256 GB Win 7 installieren nicht möglich*

@toto1988 schöne Anleitug, worum du dich allerdings wie auch viele anderen drückst, wie macht man den Stick bootfähig. Bootsect geht ja bei EFI-Win7 Systemen nicht mehr. Ich nutze den den linuxlive USB creator


----------

